# Very Sad News !!!!!!!



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

With tremendous sadness, I just learned that Larry Busch of Memory Lane Classic passed away this morning with his wife Shirley and family members at his side.
Larry was only recently diagnosed with cancer of the esophagus. I believe Larry was 76years old.
Memory Lane Classic's is Larry and Harv's pride and joy. Lisa, Harv's wife has been working double overtime to keep things going strong during Larry's illness.
I have no details yet of Larry's funeral arrangements
It really hurts to lose another great friend..


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thank you for that update, Catfish.

I am saddened to hear of Larry's passing .. he had great presence .. 
being fair and generous to all ... and what a sense of humor he had --
he didn't tell me jokes ... he told me real stories -- then he would 
laff from the heart. *


.............  patric



================
================


----------



## Wcben (Feb 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank brother Patric.  Larry was a great guy. Known and dealt with him for 25+ years. He and Harv have done a lot for the hobby, and he will be missed. 



hoofhearted said:


> *Thank you for that update, Catfish.
> 
> I am saddened to hear of Larry's passing .. he had great presence ..
> being fair and generous to all ... and what a sense of humor he had --
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear of his passing as well. Rob.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2015)

R.I.P. my long time friend ,thanks for all you have said and done for all of us , RIDE ON in the SKY -walter branche ,


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 15, 2015)

I never had the pleasure of knowing him. Condolences to his family and those that knew him.


----------



## lilchik17750 (Feb 15, 2015)

My Dear Friends In The Hobby,
It is my deepest regret to verify this Astronomical Loss to our hobby today. Larry L. Busch succomed to the ravages of this disease earlier this morning. Amidst that horrible news, I want everyone to know his dedication to the hobby; to all of you, never waned. All he did was talk about keeping this place going while he fought valiently to beat that damn "C" word. 
I'd love to reminisce here about what Larry meant to me, and to the hobby, instead of dwelling on death. Would that be ok with you all??!!


Here goes:
What Larry taught me: is the value of a person's word; honestly; and fairness. His unusual ablity to just "Trust" people was never lost to me in this cut-throat world. He and Harvey ran a business, that still consisted of a cut and paste catalog a man's word; honestly; trust; and a true old fashioned hand shake. 
I Friends, had the luxury of living within minutes of the old shop there in Perrysburg. Why the coffee was better there on a Saturday Morning, than anywhere else, and eventually working for parts on Saturdays, kept my fix for old bikes going. 
My First purchase of an old bike, was at Memory Lane Classics Swap Meet. At the time, a bike costing $650.00 was something near impossible, but when I mentioned my fondness for a Boy's Montgomery Wards Hawthorn Duralium under the parking lot tent at the swap, Larry said............."well, we take payment plans ya know". No, I didn't know that, and honestly, the thought of doing that sounded intriguing. So, I gave him $50.00, and told him I'd be back over the next few weeks to make steady payment, and said "see ya later". "Thanks Larry". He said............."aren't you forgetting something?". "Take your bike home with you!!". Wow, now that was trust....................and I found myself a home

Keep up the memories friends, and make them positive. The only negative I want to hear about, was Larry's dedication to always squishing whatever sweet treat John Pollizi had on his swap table..................wink.

I'll keep you posted as I am able from here.
Lisa for the Great MLC!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Lisa,  Thanks for the info. I was just going to e-mail you.    Catfish



lilchik17750 said:


> My Dear Friends In The Hobby,
> It is my deepest regret to verify this Astronomical Loss to our hobby today. Larry L. Busch succomed to the ravages of this disease earlier this morning. Amidst that horrible news, I want everyone to know his dedication to the hobby; to all of you, never waned. All he did was talk about keeping this place going while he fought valiently to beat that damn "C" word.
> I'd love to reminisce here about what Larry meant to me, and to the hobby, instead of dwelling on death. Would that be ok with you all??!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lisa,
    Thanks for the story and update. Being relatively new to the hobby I never had the opportunity to really know Larry but he was always accommodating whether on the phone or when my dad and I came up for the meet. My condolences to all family and friends. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 15, 2015)

*very sad news*

thanks catfish ,.yes larry was a reel good guy all ways whent out of his way to help me out for getting a spot for me to vend he will be sadly missed by all  from bicycle larry


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 15, 2015)

Very sad news. I always enjoyed talking and dealing with Larry over the years, always friendly and helpfull and a great sense of humor. RIP my friend.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 15, 2015)

Lisa says it so well.
Larry will be missed by all in the hobby.
I offer my sincerest condolences to his family and all at MLC.
My he rest in peace and ride high in the heavens above.
May he rest in peace.
Wes Pinchot


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Feb 15, 2015)

My deepest condolences. Although I never met Larry in person, I had a few calls with him for parts. Just a nice man and was so helpful. Ride on my friend! 
Jason Wakefield


----------



## lilchik17750 (Feb 15, 2015)

*the familiy would love it, if all could please join here friends, and share your experience and fond stories about larry too! *


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 15, 2015)

So sorry for this very sad loss. Spring at MLC will not be the same.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2015)

*A true larry story*

BACK in the ole days , I had just received my Bluebird ,found in a barn in moultrie georgia - I needed a set of grips,always nice original pieces get me ..   I walked in memory lane, here was a fantastic SKYLARK all original ,,  I said ..   I will give you 250.00 for these grips ,,  Larry said ,,,No you won't --you will give 300.00 ,we all started laughing,  MEMORY LANE lets hear some other true tales of a very important person in our world


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2015)

My deepest condolences, very sad news.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2015)

I too, did not know Larry but, am so sorry to hear of his passing. 
Sounds like he was a great asset for the hobby and a great friend to many.
My condolences to the family and his friends.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 15, 2015)

RIP Larry, ride on!
How about a parade ride of bicycles in Larry's name this spring at MLC swap?


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2015)

Sad news indeed! I can't speak specifically to Larry as I'd never dealt with him directly, and actually I haven't really purchased tons of stuff from Memory Lanes. But, I've always admired the fact that they/he stuck to the old ways of doing business, showing by example that it still could be done the old fashioned way, especially in this "gotta have it now" world of ours. Thanks for doing your part in helping to preserve the past and taking your time to do it right. Rest in peace Larry.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2015)

He was a very good person always wanted to help you. RIP Larry!


----------



## Duck (Feb 15, 2015)

Larry was the best (as is everyone @ MLC) this is indeed saddening news.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2015)

Sad news,loss of a good person in our hobby.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 15, 2015)

Going to miss walking in and not see him sitting in his chair.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Going to miss walking in and not see him sitting in his chair.




Yea it wont be the same.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Going to miss walking in and not see him sitting in his chair.




Yea it wont be the same.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 15, 2015)

*hello*

so  sorry to hear that he  was a  great  guy i had many dealings  with memory lane   a   great loss  for all of  us   great  people  sorry may my prayers  please  be witth   the  family  chucksoldbikes on the cabe    or  cpcsps@yahoo.com  he  will   be missed  by  all     so sorry


----------



## the tinker (Feb 15, 2015)

Ed boros  called Larry last week while Larry was in hospice. Ed said they talked about old times, didnt know what to say........[ Ed is 87]
Never gets easy.


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 15, 2015)

Larry was a great guy.

Vaya con dios amigo!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 15, 2015)

I always bought a Coconut Crème pie from the ladies that did the lunch in back pre paid and picked up the next day. One year I  forgot to pick it up Larry sent me the empty pie tin and wrote a note  that said " Thanks for the Pie it was great!"  Pedal on Larry you will be missed, Mike


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear, a great loss to the hobby and all who knew him.  He was a fair and good man.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.  Godspeed.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 15, 2015)

Such sad news. I was never able to met him in person.

Is this him here? I've had this picture saved on my phone for a while. Would like to put a face with the name.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 15, 2015)

So sad to hear, I have only known of Memory Lane, since the fall meet, but I was so impressed with Larry and Harv, and everyone there, they have a customer and friend for life. I've been up there over a half dozen times since the fall meet and as always was offered a cup of coffee and a smile, and always sent on my way with exactly what I needed. Only wish I had found the bicycle hobby earlier. You are all in my thoughts and prayers through this difficult time. Joe Dean.


----------



## zedsn (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes Larry is in the left side of the photo with the flame shirt. Great guy and I wondered why I did not see him at the Fall show. I will miss him and my prayers go out to his family. Life is indeed short and my motto is do what you want to within reason and who cares what others think.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 15, 2015)

RIP Larry.  Great guy who was always willing to help me find that Shelby bike or part that I needed.  

Godspeed my friend.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2015)

It's always very sad news to hear of another veteran of this hobby passing.
Larry will be missed.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 15, 2015)

sad news.. what a loss for the hobby,his many friends and his family.


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

This is Larry on the left, and Paul Kleppert on the right. Paul runs the Ann Arbor show. 




Double Nickle said:


> Such sad news. I was never able to met him in person.
> 
> Is this him here? I've had this picture saved on my phone for a while. Would like to put a face with the name.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 16, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## UncleRemus (Feb 16, 2015)

My Condolences to Larry's Family , MLC Gang and Other Friends .  What a Great Guy !  RIP Larry , Your Friend , Duke


----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2015)

Sad to hear this news. He was an influential man who left his mark on the history of this hobby. Classic bicycles are an essential part of American history and one could say they are a contributor to the invention of the aeroplane. So many of been crushed, rusted away, or just plain lost to time. What Larry did for this hobby, to provide enthusiasts with a place to gather among friends and find parts to bring back another piece of America's history is without equal.

I never got a chance to meet Larry but I have been to Memory Lane. So long, Larry. You will be missed.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2015)

My heartfelt condolences...I spoke to him a few times on the phone while ordering parts and was always helpful and patient..And from what Ive see and read over the years he was a GREAT influence to the bicycle hobby..


----------



## JOEL (Feb 16, 2015)

Larry was a cornerstone of the hobby and will be missed by everyone.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 16, 2015)

SO sorry to hear this.  Always such a truly nice guy.  My sincere condolences to all his family, he was well loved.


----------



## stoney (Feb 16, 2015)

My condolences and thoughts with Larry's family and friends. I was always amazed when I got involved in this hobby 30 years ago how Larry and Harv would mail stuff to you before getting paid. Larry was always fair and honest and had the hobby's best interest at heart.He will be missed by many. Thank you Larry.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2015)

I never knew that bicycles from the past that I used to ride as a kid existed later growing up.
Memory Lane Classics & the catalogs I received by mail was the first that made it possible to dream
about them again.
My conversations over the phone with Larry made it a reality. 
Thank you!

RIP my friend.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 17, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to the Busch Family and those at Memory Lane Classic's.
I've had the privilege of knowing Larry & Harv since the day's of MLC in Perrysburg, OH. MLC is a true class act, they have for many years provided so many in this hobby a place to gather, collect & sell, bicycles, Whizzers & parts that the memories and stories are endless. Larry's dedication to the bicycle hobby & support to the Ann Arbor Bike Show & Swap will be truly & greatly missed.
Godspeed Larry, RIP
Greg S.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 17, 2015)

Latest Update ... Larry Busch
http://www.newcomertoledo.com/obituary/99680/Larry-L-Busch/Toledo-Ohio


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

RIP Larry


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 17, 2015)

When I first got into bikes I talked to Larry on the phone the next day I took the 10 hour ride out to their shop to look thru the shed and pile out back found the little tiny part I was looking for my Flo cycle and they gave it to me ,I think they thought it was funny that I drove that far.    RIP Larry


----------



## Pedalin Past (Feb 18, 2015)

*Good Memories....*

Tim and I made our first Memory Lane show in 2013.  Had no idea what to expect but needless to say we were overwhelmed.  Larry took the time to go thru our stuff and pick out some items to trade for store stock.  Helped us figure out how to get to Ann Arbor and a motel to stay at.  Being new to the hobby I was lost regarding the bicycle shop inventory I had recently purchased from a 39 year old shop.  Called him several times for advice which he gave freely.  Last time I saw him was in 2014 at the Memory Lane/Ann Arbor get together.  His sense of humor led him to give Tim a Betty Boop doll to put under my pillow at the motel room.  Said to tell me "She would keep me warm"....We all had a good laugh about her.  We don't meet folks like him everyday, just thankful I did.....Paul....And yes, I still have the doll!....


----------



## fatbike (Feb 21, 2015)

That is sad, I've spoke many times in past. He was a nice guy and helpful.


----------



## 808stingray (Mar 1, 2015)

My condolences to the Busch Family. I had the pleasure of meeting Larry and doing business with him during my visit to MLC and the Ann Arbor show in 2012..


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2015)

Always great to arrive at the meet and see Larry Harv and Lisa!!! Always made me and my dog welcome...

The first meet I went to -I bought a New Departure Neon sign from Larry (never met him before)- asked that he kept it inside so it did not get broken in my truck.

At the end of the show I went in and the sign was not there.  

me: Where is my ND sign?
Larry: It is sold
me:Yeah I bought it
Larry: Yeah got a good price for ya
me: WTF?!?! (thinking I might have to send him to the hospital)
Larry: hahha it is in my office

BALLS!

What a character!- Luckily, I got in a long bs session with him last spring!

-pg


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 1, 2015)

sorry to hear about Larry. My dad almost died 2 times last week. The last time he has eaten was a week ago. He was paralysed a week ago cause arthritis in his neck caused a piece of bone to break off in a vertebra and it pinched the nerve. He had to be put in a coma and on life support (this was on the 22.) I had talked to him 2 days before on his birthday and he was enjoying his retirement. He retired last September after 43 years of service to the same company. Anyways, back to last Monday at midnight he had surgery and by Tuesday morning he was out of the coma, but still on life support. He was starting to gain movement to various degrees in his limbs and was aware. By Wednesday afternoon he was off life support and talking on the phone. Thursday they were talking about transferring him to a rehab center so he could start to learn how to walk again. I didn't call again after that cause I thought everything was going well and I planned to check in on Monday. My mom called me again today and told me he almost died again today. He is back on the breathing machine, is awake, but still can't eat. The worst part is they live in Florida in the Winter and Michigan in the Summer so mom doesn't know if they can make it up here this year at all, and my 2 brothers and I can't afford to take off work and travel down there. Good thing my grandparents, who are both in their 80s and in good health, are there 2 doors away from my mom who is their daughter.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2015)

bike said:


> always great to arrive at the meet and see larry harv and lisa!!! Always made me and my dog welcome...
> 
> The first meet i went to -i bought a new departure neon sign from larry (never met him before)- asked that he kept it inside so it did not get broken in my truck.
> 
> ...




yes, larry had a habit of shaking us up with a joke, very sincerely!
Great guy!
Wes


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2015)

Lets make this years Memory Lane show a great one for Larry !!!


----------

